# Keystone LED Lighting



## gtriever

Rockler has LED Lighting on sale, and I ordered one of each model for testing. All I can say is it's like looking at the sun through the Hubble... so I've ordered two more  of #56618 to replace the other bulbs in my shop. Also - at night, with the garage door open, Russia can see my house.    :biggrin:

Recommended.


----------



## zig613

I replaced my failing fluorescent lights with six of these LED lights (4,400 lumens)  in my workshop several months ago and  I am not disappointed with the change over.  I would also recommend them.  Note I did find that you need a full 9+ ft. ceiling height to ensure there is no shadow cast due to the reflector shroud.

Wade


----------

